

What I Learned about Community from Sending 300+ Emails Manually - kylejordan
http://cmxhub.com/startup-community-dwilly/

======
samcollins
I've done this. It's very strange how growing instead of learning can feel
like the right thing to do sometimes. It seems, at least in my mind, like some
instinctive reaction to develop a position of strength (dumb animal), rather
than to pursue a valued purpose (intelligent animal). In the times when I've
made this mistake, it matches closely with when I'm simply trying to make
something popular, rather than when I'm pursuing of a deeper purpose I really
care about.

This article makes me think that the founder here has essentially identified a
fundamental litmus test for the motivations of startup founders
(purpose/fame).

~~~
kylejordan
Thanks @samcollins! That's a really thoughtful observation. I think you nailed
the feeling I had initially when I couldn't shake the brute force urge to see
the numbers climb.

I don't know if it matters, but in thinking about Dwilly as a community rather
than customers, I find myself thinking very differently about how it operates,
what it stands for, etc.

------
whitten
I am a part of an existing community
([http://www.worldvista.org](http://www.worldvista.org)) but am constantly
looking for ways to strengthen the community. Thank you for the insight in
this article.

~~~
kylejordan
Hope it helps! Meaningful use is a great topic to build community around
because it's so complex

------
jrszilard
A great instruction manual for applying a personal touch to a new startup!

~~~
kylejordan
Thanks Justin! I think it's worth all the extra effort

